# Problem to install sql 5.0 in FreeBSD 7.2



## Nezhus (May 2, 2010)

Hello , i'have got a problem to install sql 5.0
When i want install with :

```
cd /usr/ports/databases/mysql50-server/
make WITH_XCHARSET=all install clean
```

Putty says :
	
	



```
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found

You may use the following build options:

        WITH_CHARSET=charset    Define the primary built-in charset (latin1).
        WITH_XCHARSET=list      Define other built-in charsets (may be 'all').
        WITH_COLLATION=collate  Define default collation (latin1_swedish_ci).
        WITH_OPENSSL=yes        Enable secure connections.
        WITH_LINUXTHREADS=yes   Use the linuxthreads pthread library.
        WITH_PROC_SCOPE_PTH=yes Use process scope threads
                                (try it if you use libpthread).
        BUILD_OPTIMIZED=yes     Enable compiler optimizations
                                (use it if you need speed).
        BUILD_STATIC=yes        Build a static version of mysqld.
                                (use it if you need even more speed).
        WITHOUT_THR_ALARM=yes   Disable signals (this reduces kernel lock
                                contention on SMP, but has the side effect
                                that you can't kill clients that are sleeping).
        WITHOUT_INNODB=yes      Disable support for InnoDB table handler.
        WITH_ARCHIVE=yes        Enable support for Archive Storage Engine.
        WITH_CSV=yes            Enable support for CSV Storage Engine.
        WITH_FEDERATED=yes      Enable support for Federated Storage Engine.
        WITH_NDB=yes            Enable support for NDB Cluster.

===>  Extracting for mysql-server-5.0.90
=> MD5 Checksum mismatch for mysql-5.0.90.tar.gz.
=> SHA256 Checksum mismatch for mysql-5.0.90.tar.gz.
===>  Refetch for 1 more times files: mysql-5.0.90.tar.gz mysql-5.0.90.tar.gz
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found

You may use the following build options:

        WITH_CHARSET=charset    Define the primary built-in charset (latin1).
        WITH_XCHARSET=list      Define other built-in charsets (may be 'all').
        WITH_COLLATION=collate  Define default collation (latin1_swedish_ci).
        WITH_OPENSSL=yes        Enable secure connections.
        WITH_LINUXTHREADS=yes   Use the linuxthreads pthread library.
        WITH_PROC_SCOPE_PTH=yes Use process scope threads
                                (try it if you use libpthread).
        BUILD_OPTIMIZED=yes     Enable compiler optimizations
                                (use it if you need speed).
        BUILD_STATIC=yes        Build a static version of mysqld.
                                (use it if you need even more speed).
        WITHOUT_THR_ALARM=yes   Disable signals (this reduces kernel lock
                                contention on SMP, but has the side effect
                                that you can't kill clients that are sleeping).
        WITHOUT_INNODB=yes      Disable support for InnoDB table handler.
        WITH_ARCHIVE=yes        Enable support for Archive Storage Engine.
        WITH_CSV=yes            Enable support for CSV Storage Engine.
        WITH_FEDERATED=yes      Enable support for Federated Storage Engine.
        WITH_NDB=yes            Enable support for NDB Cluster.

=> mysql-5.0.90.tar.gz doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/.
=> Attempting to fetch from [url]ftp://ftp.fi.muni.cz/pub/mysql/Downloads/MySQL-5.0/[/url].
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found

You may use the following build options:

        WITH_CHARSET=charset    Define the primary built-in charset (latin1).
        WITH_XCHARSET=list      Define other built-in charsets (may be 'all').
        WITH_COLLATION=collate  Define default collation (latin1_swedish_ci).
        WITH_OPENSSL=yes        Enable secure connections.
        WITH_LINUXTHREADS=yes   Use the linuxthreads pthread library.
        WITH_PROC_SCOPE_PTH=yes Use process scope threads
                                (try it if you use libpthread).
        BUILD_OPTIMIZED=yes     Enable compiler optimizations
                                (use it if you need speed).
        BUILD_STATIC=yes        Build a static version of mysqld.
                                (use it if you need even more speed).
        WITHOUT_THR_ALARM=yes   Disable signals (this reduces kernel lock
                                contention on SMP, but has the side effect
                                that you can't kill clients that are sleeping).
        WITHOUT_INNODB=yes      Disable support for InnoDB table handler.
        WITH_ARCHIVE=yes        Enable support for Archive Storage Engine.
        WITH_CSV=yes            Enable support for CSV Storage Engine.
        WITH_FEDERATED=yes      Enable support for Federated Storage Engine.
        WITH_NDB=yes            Enable support for NDB Cluster.

=> MD5 Checksum mismatch for mysql-5.0.90.tar.gz.
=> SHA256 Checksum mismatch for mysql-5.0.90.tar.gz.
===>  Giving up on fetching files: mysql-5.0.90.tar.gz mysql-5.0.90.tar.gz
Make sure the Makefile and distinfo file (/usr/ports/databases/mysql50-server/di                stinfo)
are up to date.  If you are absolutely sure you want to override this
check, type "make NO_CHECKSUM=yes [other args]".
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/mysql50-server.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/mysql50-server.
```


----------



## SirDice (May 2, 2010)

Remove the mysql-5.0.9.tar.gz file from /usr/ports/distfiles/ and try again. The one you've downloaded seems to have been mangled in transit.

If that doesn't work try fetching the file by hand and place it in /usr/ports/distfiles/.


----------

